# Incubator brand?



## HoosierTort (Aug 20, 2019)

Hello all!

Planning ahead, I wanted to look into which incubators any of you recommend for a small hobbyist beginner? Not looking huge, but enough to cover myself for a bit. 
I’ve hatched ducks and chickens all growing up, but never gone into torts. Hermann’s (T.h.b&T.h.h) and Russian’s. 

Any tips would be great as well!


----------



## SweetGreekTorts (Aug 20, 2019)

The Hova Bator 1602N is what myself and many other breeders use. You need one that will not move or rotate the eggs, which will detach and kill the developing embryo.

And here's the best price online for it. This place ships fast too!

https://incubatorwarehouse.com/hova-bator-thermal-air-incubator.html


----------



## HoosierTort (Aug 20, 2019)

SweetGreekTorts said:


> The Hova Bator 1602N is what myself and many other breeders use. You need one that will not move or rotate the eggs, which will detach and kill the developing embryo.
> 
> And here's the best price online for it. This place ships fast too!
> 
> https://incubatorwarehouse.com/hova-bator-thermal-air-incubator.html



Thanks! Much appreciated and will look into now!


----------



## HoosierTort (Aug 20, 2019)

Just looked at it. Much less than I was expecting! Thanks a ton!!


----------



## Stoneman (Oct 2, 2019)

I use an rcom 80 but if you don't use distilled water it will mess up the sensor and you have to add water manually


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 2, 2019)

I'm completely happy with the Zoo Med Reptibator:

Zoo Med on the left, Little Giant on the right


----------



## Bébert81 (Oct 3, 2019)

I like Jaeger ones, not expensive, simple and robust.


----------



## mnhash (Jan 3, 2020)

I’m using the Reptile Max 60. It has temperature control but have to manually adjust the humidity.


----------

